# Where would you fish for Muskies?



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I was just wondering where would you fish in southeastern Ohio for Muskies? Are there any in the AEP lakes? What other lakes are good for them? Wolf run is the closest lake to me but Piedmont and Salt fork are just up the road. What rivers and steams would you fish? Do you fish them different then lakes and how?

Thanks!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

If so there is good musky fishing in the little muskingum,,,,Piedmont has a good number of muskies,,, but salt fork is closer,


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

If you don't mind the drive go to Pymatuming in north east ohio,or go up to Alum north of columbus Good luck


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

I was going to try the little Muskingum the other day but it is hard to find access to it, I need a fishing Kayak for it I think  My sister lives in Worthington, not terribly far from Alum so maybe I will give it a try sometime!!


----------



## Irishjim (Apr 22, 2005)

Piedmont or Leesville anytime or Salt Fork during the week, frickin' zoo on the weekends. The state record came from Piedmont in 1972, 55+ Lb & 50 1/4".


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

Leesville, Piedmont, and Pleasant Hill among the MWCD lakes. First two are pretty good.​Alum Creek, Caesar's Creek, Clear Fork Reservoir, Cowan Lake, Salt Fork Lake and West Branch Reservoir are all stocked by the state.​ The Little Miami, Scioto and Clear Fork Branch of the Mohican River between Clear Fork Reservoir and Pleasant Hill Lake also have good populations.​ Lake Milton has pretty good numbers too.​ Pymatuning has some good sized ones and pretty good numbers.​ Check out the lists of returns and stockings at the Ohio huskie muskie club site for more info.


----------



## MuskyGeek (Sep 16, 2005)

My dad and I used to fish Piedmont every year even though it's a 2 1/2 hour drive from where we live, but it has seemed to slow down a bit each year. We have see some VERY big muskies :B in both Piedmont and SaltFork, unfortunately we have never hooked into one...yet. They just don't seem to have the same numbers as other lakes. Clearfork is much smaller and a little easier to fish when you can only get out a few times each year and it has a good number of muskies. We haven't ever gone up there without at least raising a few. If you go by the numbers (hence the Geek as part of my user name!) Leesville wins year after year with numbers caught and ranks as one of the top lakes for 50"+ fish each year as well. Too bad it's a little more than a sunday drive!
http://web.tusco.net/ohiohuskiemuskieclub/scale.htm has a pretty good listing for each lake in Ohio for numbers that the Huskie Muskie club has recorded.


----------



## bassinator (May 26, 2005)

Well, lets see, if your in southern ohio, you could go to cave run, kentucky. www.kymuskie.com or you could go to the muskingum river which is central eastern ohio, use large baits and figure 8s  g luck


----------

